# Ireland Grand Canal underwater video



## chka (4 Aug 2015)

I am not sure in which subforum I need to post it. So let it be here 
Yesterday I filmed this with GoPro camera on Grand Canal near Hazelhatch.


----------



## Crossocheilus (4 Aug 2015)

Wonderful video (I need to get me a GoPro), that is such a vibrant aqautic habitat, most of the rivers I've seen around the uk seem relatively lifeless, just fast flowing water and rocks.

Anyone know the name of that bright green plant at the beginning (looks a bit like rotala sp green!) Is it native to Ireland (and the UK)?  Looks a great deal nicer than the standard pondweed and elodea (dark green).


----------



## dw1305 (4 Aug 2015)

Hi all,





Crossocheilus said:


> bright green plant at the beginning


I think it is a "Charophyte", something like _Nitella flexilis._

<"Ireland has a lot of different species of _Chara etc_,"> because they like clean, often calcareous water.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (4 Aug 2015)

Beautifull!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (4 Aug 2015)

Hi That, how all waterways should look  Sadly they don't


----------



## Edvet (4 Aug 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> how all waterways should look


Wel actually some need to be able to flush large volumes of water quickly and efficiently, and these beautifull ones are not always capable of doing that, said the dutchman living 6 meters below the sea.
Farmers are obliged to clean their waterways and ditches every year and are checked on it, municipalitys need to clean their ones and the state have to manage their big ones. Luckily 

Guess wich side i live:


----------



## angelfishguy (4 Aug 2015)

beautiful, to be honest i expected to just see shopping trollies. didnt expect that at all, and hello from wexford


----------



## chka (4 Aug 2015)

angelfishguy said:


> i expected to just see shopping trollies


No shops near Hazelhatch yet


----------



## zozo (20 Aug 2015)

That kanal looks cleaner then many aquariums..


----------



## parotet (21 Aug 2015)

Wonderful!


----------



## dean (21 Nov 2015)

I'm hooked


----------



## MiskyBoyy (2 May 2016)

Wow that's class. Thanks for sharing.


----------

